# Does an unhappy marriage make you a better/more productive person?



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Does an unhappy marriage make you a better/more productive person?

Sometimes, I just feel this way. Because whenever the sex life (on which marital peace depends to a great degree, I feel) was great, I never bothered too much with the rest of society, being good at my work, or taking up new initiatives....

So is there some poetic justice out there?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Probably doesn't make you a better person but it might make you more productive. If you're not anxious to go home, you might spend more time at work. I volunteer for all the overtime I can get.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I had more hobbies that took up much of my time, but I didn't spend any more time on work. Being productive is - well, productive - but I'd much rather be happy.

I suppose that unhappy marriage made me a better person in some ways, because some of that productive time involved working on myself, from taking meditation classes to pursuing musical interests.


----------



## Icey181 (Apr 16, 2015)

When my marriage hit a rough patch with a severe drop off in sexual intimacy I actually found it harder to be productive.

It became a background stress that interfered with other priorities.

So, not for me.


----------

